# Chittum yachts



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

A.D.D
They haven't finished their shallow water skiff yet. That's a complete 180 to the far end of the spectrum.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Apparently the skiff was just proof of concept for there materials.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

78 mph? Good luck 
To get the boat down to 30k lbs will price it out of the market
The fore/aft _and _lateral COG will be way out of kilter. With a full tower and riggers the boat would be unmanageable in a beam sea
It's not just about spinning the boat. With all that weight on the transom there will be no way to back down with any speed which is more important
Gas for the engines/diesel for the gen sets. I'm not sure I would want to be sitting on a couple of thousand gallons of gas either. Most marinas do not have high speed gas pumps; a fill up could take a serious amount of time and piss a lot of people off waiting to fuel
Now a couple of 2400 MTU's with pockets might be interesting and it would draw less than the tack-ons.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Who wants outboards in the way fighting fish when you spend that kind of money?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I doubt that a Naval Architect like Michael Peters would design a vessel with poor balance and handling issues.

Not saying it isn't a crazy idea but I'm sure the engineering was well thought out.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

It does seem like a huge jump. Why not make a high speed bay boat or offshore center console? Just seems like a natural progression with less risk.


----------



## SoFloFred (Aug 15, 2015)

Will Mr. George S. please chime in and help us understand this build! I can't see the retractable transom in the drawings!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Blue Zone said:


> To get the boat down to 30k lbs will price it out of the market




It's not unreasonable that they could get the hull down to that weight. Once you put granite counter tops, a stripper pole, and some leather couches it will add up fast.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

jmrodandgun said:


> It's not unreasonable that they could get the hull down to that weight. Once you put granite counter tops, a stripper pole, and some leather couches it will add up fast.



Good point


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

How about just plain silly.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

YnR said:


> It does seem like a huge jump. Why not make a high speed bay boat or offshore center console? Just seems like a natural progression with less risk.


I would think they'd run with the offshore center console idea first - seems like a more natural progression and doesn't introduce as many issues as going with a sportfisher and drastically changing the design. Still don't know how you'll fight a fish around 4 600 hp outboard motors - would like to see the engineering behind that...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

tgjohnso said:


> I would think they'd run with the offshore center console idea first - seems like a more natural progression and doesn't introduce as many issues as going with a sportfisher and drastically changing the design. Still don't know how you'll fight a fish around 4 600 hp outboard motors - would like to see the engineering behind that...


Can't help but think these guys have thought about the outboards being in the way, but the more I think about a work around the more I wonder if they will actually be a problem. 

Look at the high speed center console boats. They fish the same species and they do it with outboards. Surely these guys have figured out a way to keep the power heads tucked into the transom enough that they won't be a problem. 

No clue what to do about the backing down problems that will almost certainly pop up. Or maybe it will back down just fine, who knows. 

It's kind of a silly idea, but a couple of very accomplished builders seem to think it will work so who am I to say what's good and what's dumb.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Can't help but think these guys have thought about the outboards being in the way, but the more I think about a work around the more I wonder if they will actually be a problem.
> 
> Look at the high speed center console boats. They fish the same species and they do it with outboards. Surely these guys have figured out a way to keep the power heads tucked into the transom enough that they won't be a problem.
> 
> ...


Yeah agree - I'm sure it's been thought about, so it may be a non-issue. I do think the big CC offshore boats fight fish a bit differently. When I used to do that gig, we would usually fight fish in one of the swivel mounts (sometimes on the fwd quarter if we knew we were going to be running the fish down for a while). Although you can fight a fish from the stern quarter of a sportfisher, you obviously don't have the flexibility to move the rod up to the bow quarter. Would be curious to see how many captains fish fighting chairs with outboard motors on big brackets on the back - my guess it not too many.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

They could move them forward and box them off(lounging area) like the old net boats.


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

Won't there be benefits as far as licensing and insurance? There are already 50'+ center consoles with nowhere to sleep or get out of the sun. I like fishing where the women can come / want to come too. I guess that's crazy


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

It hasn't really been a big secret and was discussed on Tribenwater way back in 2008/2009 that their intention with making fancy, expensive 18' skiffs was to prove their navel engineer was super smart and could build a sportfish using the same techniques.

I hope it works out for them.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Net 30 said:


> I doubt that a Naval Architect like Michael Peters would design a vessel with poor balance and handling issues.
> 
> Not saying it isn't a crazy idea but I'm sure the engineering was well thought out.


I think it's the same guy who designed the Invincible hull. I am also guessing this project is 2+ years from being actually completed


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

jsnipes said:


> I think it's the same guy who designed the Invincible hull. I am also guessing this project is 2+ years from being actually completed


Yeah, all the Invincibles...others including Intrepid, Contender, Viking, Cabo, Maverick, Garlington and a bunch of others. This guy is the real deal.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

If there is anyone on this forum that could afford this boat, please pm me and tell me what you do and how to do it. I'll quit my job tomorrow.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Net 30 said:


> Yeah, all the Invincibles...others including Intrepid, Contender, Viking, Cabo, Maverick, Garlington and a bunch of others. This guy is the real deal.


Actually companies often use different designers for different models and others are more focused on the FBSF end. Ullberg designed a couple of the Garlingtons and Blount is in the large SF arena as well. BTW, even Ullberg would like to have a mulligan or two.

I would still want a second opinion if I were a potential buyer.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

CurtisWright said:


> If there is anyone on this forum that could afford this boat, please pm me and tell me what you do and how to do it. I'll quit my job tomorrow.


I've heard some very positive returns are possible if you are willing to smuggle cocaine.

Nate


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I've heard some very positive returns are possible if you are willing to smuggle cocaine.
> 
> Nate


I heard the same thing. You just need a few good transactions and you are good. Getting out alive is the catch.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

el9surf said:


> I heard the same thing. You just need a few good transactions and you are good. Getting out alive is the catch.


You guys need a guy?


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

yobata said:


> You guys need a guy?


I'm not sure the actual smuggler makes enough cheddar to afford that ride. . You probably have to work your way up to full on drug lord and be a one of the more successful ones. .


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

SoFloFred said:


> Will Mr. George S. please chime in and help us understand this build! I can't see the retractable transom in the drawings!


All the chatter on different sites about this big boat project has been very interesting to say the least, kind of reminds me of the skiff while it was under development. We had a lot of people talking back then that we could never build a better skiff then what was already out there, but we did it. In my opinion we made all around improvements over the other builders. Once the boat was proven all that was left was how expensive it was. Unfortunately people did not take in to consideration the saving in not needing to repair major structural failures or the saving in fuel cost, not to mention the cost down the road to repower. Bigger engines cost more money, I would rather buy a 50 or 70 then a 90 or 115..... 

Seems people get caught up in what they think is the best platform for themselves or what they are used to and forget there is a seat for ever ass or is it a ass for ever seat, I don't remember... Is this 55 footer with outboard going to be the perfect boat NO, but it is going to fill a gap that's not there at the moment YES. As far as speed goes most conventional 55 sportfish boats top out at 45 knots where this outboard boat will be in excess of 65 knots. That alone is a major jump in speed that will set it far apart from the pack and will be of interest for some people. Then there is draft savings, how about being able being able to not only getting as close to shore as you want to throw the hook for the night but even being able to put your bow up on the beach for a lunch. Or how about if you get yourself grounded, you would more then likely wipe out thousands of dollars in running gear in a fixed shaft inboard vessel and it would be harder to get un stuck. I can go on and on how it can be better then a conventional inboard boat from efficiency to operate, maintenance to replacement of the engines. In the end we are not reinventing the wheel, we are just making a bigger outboard boat and adding a bridge with all the advantages that a outboard boat has. This is not a typical sportfish with outboards bolted on the back, this is a proven outboard boat design. 

Obviously there are disadvantages, lets look at the down side, the outboard engines getting in the way of fishing, I have heard that now repeatedly. I have fished center consoles many times for a number of gamefish and had no problem with outboards in the way. On any given day there are hundred of outboard boats fishing along the coast that seem to catch plenty of fish if they know what they are doing. The proper and best way to land a fish is to leader it to the side of the boat for gaffing so really don't understand how the engine would be in the way. The other is you can't use a fighting chair. Its funny to see all these big war wagons with there twenty thousand dollar chairs that 99% of the time use stand up gear. Not to mention the beam on most boat makes it impossible for the rods to clear the corners of the boat while in the chair anyway even with the off set pedestals. 

Then there is backing down. Fixed shaft boat inherently pull the stern under and get to a point of diminished return. It does not matter how much power you pour on its not going any faster and because of shaft angle the faster you go the lower the transom gets making it venerable to flooding. Once you get a few waves over the back at 8 pounds a gallon water starts weighing boat down and there goes the efficiency. or just adding to the inefficiency of the design. I have backed outboard boats just as fast as inboards. One thing you can do to help is to tilt your engine up to reduce the transom dive you get from a fixed shaft boat. With some throttle work you can bring on the rpm's until the transom is lifted and then reduce. Then there are the guys that say they lose the ability to pivot the boat. Once again there are ways to run a outboard to make the boat spin by using the wheel instead of just putting one engine in forward and one in reverse. There are ways to get whatever you need this boat to do, it will just take the operator some time to figure out.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Cool stuff, George. And what's the update on the new skiff deck, a lot closer to my price range!


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> Cool stuff, George. And what's the update on the new skiff deck, a lot closer to my price range!


First new deck gets started next week along with a 2 and 12 degree hull.


----------



## jtrev3 (Sep 26, 2014)

George Sawley said:


> First new deck gets started next week along with a 2 and 12 degree hull.


George:
Be sure to post pictures of the build!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My flats boat was built by Offshore Yachts who built big offshore boats then they built a flats boat by splashing a Maverick Master Angler hull on it. Not the other way around


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

I think biggest drawback to outboards is the wake when trolling. A big sportfisher has a cleaner wake then a lot of pocket CCs due to this. Everything is a trade off but this may be the perfect boat for some. Kudos to those willing to venture where no one else has or will.


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

YnR said:


> I think biggest drawback to outboards is the wake when trolling. A big sportfisher has a cleaner wake then a lot of pocket CCs due to this. Everything is a trade off but this may be the perfect boat for some. Kudos to those willing to venture where no one else has or will.


I don't think a clean wake has anything to do with catching or not catching fish. If you want to get your bait out of a wake you drop your baits back or run them up the rigger higher. There is a 80 plus foot Spencer Yacht with 4 pods that has a incredible amount of wake that catches plenty of fish called Betsy. 

The most important part of trolling is driving over them....





 I posted this video before on another site but its a outboard I fished a few years back where we caught 50 stripes in 8 days. We even teased a few up and casted flys to them.


----------



## jasonhinkel (Sep 30, 2015)

Why is everyone doubting this so much? The suenos 53 is powerd by quad 7marine 557 and it goes if im not mistaken arround 53mph and it weighs 28,000lbs so i think that 78mph with quad 627 is not imposible. With that said the suenos drafts 24'' with the motors trimmed up, imigane a sportfish with a draft of less than 3 feet! also if you bump the bottom its no big deal. there is no running gear to break off or get dammaged. And as for the outboards getting in the way if you look at the drawing they are level with the trandsom so i dont see how they could impair fishing to much plus people fish from outboard powerd center consoles and they still can catch just as much as the best sportfish on the market. I would buy this in a heart beat if i had the money


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

George Sawley said:


> First new deck gets started next week along with a 2 and 12 degree hull.


Curious to see one completed as a fully dressed finished product....loooong time coming.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

jasonhinkel said:


> Why is everyone doubting this so much? The suenos 53 is powerd by quad 7marine 557 and it goes if im not mistaken arround 53mph and it weighs 28,000lbs so i think that 78mph with quad 627 is not imposible. With that said the suenos drafts 24'' with the motors trimmed up, imigane a sportfish with a draft of less than 3 feet! also if you bump the bottom its no big deal. there is no running gear to break off or get dammaged. And as for the outboards getting in the way if you look at the drawing they are level with the trandsom so i dont see how they could impair fishing to much plus people fish from outboard powerd center consoles and they still can catch just as much as the best sportfish on the market. I would buy this in a heart beat if i had the money


I am sure they have the hull design figured out. However at 78mph aerodynamics come much more into play. The cabin and bridge will significantly increase the drag coefficient over the Center Console, then you have the air at the aft end of the cabin that is not diffused which in turn causes a vacuum further adding to drag.

Adding 280hp to the 55 is going to increase the speed over the CC by 25mph?


----------



## jasonhinkel (Sep 30, 2015)

Blue Zone said:


> I am sure they have the hull design figured out. However at 78mph aerodynamics come much more into play. The cabin and bridge will significantly increase the drag coefficient over the Center Console, then you have the air at the aft end of the cabin that is not diffused which in turn causes a vacuum further adding to drag.
> 
> Adding 280hp to the 55 is going to increase the speed over the CC by 25mph?


The drag is a good point but with outboards there is less weight and more HP. There is also significantly less drag in the water with outboards and they can rev out more than a typical inboard diesel. With this said I am not 100% certain that this boat will be able to hit 78 mph but it is possible.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

jasonhinkel said:


> The drag is a good point but with outboards there is less weight and more HP. There is also significantly less drag in the water with outboards and they can rev out more than a typical inboard diesel. With this said I am not 100% certain that this boat will be able to hit 78 mph but it is possible.


Even if drag increased linearly this doesn't make sense, and drag increases geometrically, so no chance.
JC


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

jonrconner said:


> Even if drag increased linearly this doesn't make sense, and drag increases geometrically, so no chance.
> JC


To be the smart ass....Drag increases with the square of velocity. Thus, drag increases exponentially. 

At lower speeds though (around 20MPH) about 80% of the HP required goes into making waves. ie. pushing all the water out of the way while moving. As the boat increases speed, it raises out of the water decreasing the volume that must be displaced (this is linear), but because drag forces are proportional to the square of velocity, they start to dominate.

Above 50MPH you have to get the hull out of the water or double/triple the HP to get an extra 15MPH or so. A jetski that goes 70 has a supercharged 150hp engine. A jetski that goes 40MPH has a 50 hp engine.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

The offshore racing cats like Mrs Gieco run off of ground effects. The space in the middle of the pontoons is shaped like an air plane wing, which actually helps to lift the hull out of the water. It essentially skimms over the water on a blanket of air. Just like a skim board only works in very shallow water, the design only only works if the boat is very close to the water. As soon as it gets too high off the water it loses the skimming effect and falls back into the water.


----------



## SoFlNative (May 1, 2016)

George Sawley said:


> First new deck gets started next week along with a 2 and 12 degree hull.


George: I'm looking forward to seeing your new boat. When will one be available? I've been putting off my purchase decision but I'm getting anxious to make a decision. If I order now, when do you anticipate delivery?
Thanks
John


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

SoFlNative said:


> George: I'm looking forward to seeing your new boat. When will one be available? I've been putting off my purchase decision but I'm getting anxious to make a decision. If I order now, when do you anticipate delivery?
> Thanks
> John


We have started production, first boat parts should be out in a week or so. Right now I would say about 4 months to get a boat from now.


----------



## Ctniner1 (Jun 16, 2014)

SoFlNative said:


> George: I'm looking forward to seeing your new boat. When will one be available? I've been putting off my purchase decision but I'm getting anxious to make a decision. If I order now, when do you anticipate delivery?
> Thanks
> John[/QUOTE
> 
> +1


----------

